# Drywall Talk Member Sale



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

The staff at www.csrbuilding.ca would like to thank all the members of Drywall talk. We learn a lot from your posts. To say thank you we are offering Free Shipping and an extra 5% off your entire order, including sale items. If you are looking for a Columbia Tool Set, now is the time. The Pump It Up Promo ends Aug 31st.

We can get you into a Brand New Box Set for about $1600.00

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/promo-trial-4/


CSR now stocks Jost abrasives in 3.5" x 11 yrd rolls

We now stock Kraft Elite Trowels in Custom sizes. Pick your size, we have them in 1/2" increments from 3 - 5 and 10 - 16. Your choice of a Proform, Wood or Leather Wrap Handles.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/custom-sizing-for-your-elite-trowels/

Type DRYWALLTALK in the coupon box in the checkout to receive your free shipping and -5% discount.


----------



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

US only? for the free shipping I mean


----------

